# Swedish: Den som sig i leken ger får leken tåla.



## vill gärna prata svenska

Here's what I read on page 2 of Today's Göteborgs-Posten:

Mobbarna har fått en ny arena. Internet bidrar till att utsatta barn får allt svårare att freda sig. I fredags skrev GP om en 17-årig bloggare som dödshotats. Detta efter att hon uttalat sig kränkande om sina nya klasskamrater i ett videoinslag på i sin blogg. *Den som sig i leken ger, får leken tåla, *lyder en del läsarkommentarer. Och visst, om den unga damens brist på folkvett finns en del att säga. Att hota en taskmört med döden är dock aldrig OK. Flickans föräldrar har också, helt riktigt, polisanmält de dödshot som kommit.

This looks like some popular saying but what does it mean exactly though_


----------



## Ssara

It means that if you agree to play a game and you know the rules, you can not be offended or go home and cry if you do not win the game.


----------



## brtkrbzhnv

Another version is _den som ger sig in i leken får leken tåla_, and _leken_ is the object of the main clause, although if this were a modern sentence one would normally interpret it as the subject (_den som ger sig in i leken får tåla den_ is how the idea would be expressed in modern Swedish if this idiom didn't exist). It means what Ssara said, that if you choose to take part in something, you have yourself to blame if it backfires or you have to accept the consequences. E.g. if you choose to take part in a game of boxing, you'll have to tolerate being hit in the face.


----------



## vestfoldlilja

We have the same expression in Norwegian, _er du med på leken må du tåle steken_. Maybe it is to be found in Danish as well? 

_Steken_ is the negative consequence of the game.


----------



## hanne

vestfoldlilja said:


> Maybe it is to be found in Danish as well?


Don't think so - at least not that I can think of right now...


----------



## savolax

_"Joka leikkiin ryhtyy, se leikin kestäköön"_

That is the equivalent in Finnish. 


Quite odd if danish lacks the whole thing, since it's even here.
To be honest borrowings from swedish are quite popular in finnish.


----------



## Södertjej

It conveys a similar idea to the English saying "you've made your bed, you'd better lie in it"


----------



## tubbe

In Danish I think it'd be something like:

Man ligger, som man har redt.

Maybe it's more similar to the English suggestion, but I can't come up with anything better in Danish.


----------



## JeanJean

It means that if You are in the game, You are in the game. You cant complain about the rules if You have joined the game.


----------

